# Is WIC worth the fingerpoke?



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I guess the short answer would be, depends on how bad you need the help! Seriously though...

I have a five, four and two yr old and we have been on WIC only six months. At the three month mark we did the online class, at six you have to go in and they poke thier finger to draw blood and test iron.

The nutritoinist first of all wasnt respectful AT ALL about my kids personal space from the get go. Second, it burns me up the way some people (the nutritionist) talk down to you, like being on WIC somehow makes you stupid. But I had to hold my kids down for that fingerpoke and my four year old cried like his heart was broken and I felt like the biggest traitor in the world. I mean, it wasnt, imo, a necessary thing, not like he NEEDED the test, its just required for them to help you. And she informed me that I was never ever allowed to give them tea again. Because there is an acid in there that is bad for them. I said yes, I know that tanic acid blocks iron absobtion, thats why we have water with meals. Tea also has lots of antioxidens and is in fact one of the superfoods. But its just ironic becuase guess what? MILK also blocks iron absorbtion but you just gave me 9 free gallons of that!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

We declined the iron test. They didn't have a problem with us declining. Maybe the rules are different in your state, but it also sounds like you had a pretty dorky nutritionist.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

We declined the test too bc she had just had it done at the ped and they took my word for it.

To me though, if we hadn't done it, it is worth the finger poke.

We are blessed though with very pro-breastfeeding counselors and nutritionists.....

With dd1 I didn't know we could decline the test but the woman who did it was so lightening fast it was over before we knew it and she put on a bugs bunny bandaid and gave her a toothbrush so she was happy happy joy joy.....

I also leave selective things out that I know they *may* b*tch about too...such as tea and the like.....I learned that the first time round. This is our second time on it but it's been 3 years since we were on it the first time.....

I'm sorry your experience was the opposite of what I have experienced.....


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

I take my form to the doctors office and have it done where my Dd is very comfortable, it could be the lure of red vines in the nurses desk I'm not sure







But she never cries when she gets the finger stick done there. All the WIC office will do is weight and length here.


----------



## happyhats (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm on wic right now, but I haven't had to do a finger prick test on my dd yet. Personally I think that if I was in your shoes I would just go along with their advice. By that i mean, do the "yeah, yeah" to the not drinking tea, etc, and then continue to your own thing. We all know that the juice, etc given to us on Wic isn't the healthiest but it is a help when you're in financial need. When it comes to you lo getting the prick and being hurt by it, I would see if the lo could be excused the next time this happens. Worse comes to worse you can always decline wic on just the child that has issues with the finger poke. If the others don't seem bothered by it I don't think that the test really causes any harm although it is silly.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

It's been a long time since we used WIC (because DS is 10!) but I totally hear you about how condescending they are.

My WIC office couldn't wrap their minds about the fact that my son was on a special diet prescribed by his gastroenterologist -- they kept asking me why he wasn't having X or Y, and I'd tell them why it wasn't safe for him, and then they'd ask another version of the same question.

They also insisted on me taking nutrition classes, which were pretty bad to begin with, but were really pointless for us (e.g. don't fry your child's food is not neccessary advice, when the only thing my child is consuming or will consume for the next few years is prescription formula).

The thing that annoyed me the most, however, was that they made no accomodations for families with other committments. My WIC office was in the children's hospital -- I chose it because we were there several times a month, so I figured it would be easy, but they assigned you days according to your first initial of your last name, and my day was Tuesday which was not a day when any of his doctors worked, so my choices were to take off another day of work, or pay for the super expensive specialized formula myself. You'd think that they'd want to support parents working, since most of the families they serve are lower income (we were an exception, because DS at that point was technically a foster child, and because he needed the crazy expensive formula), but that didn't seem to cross their mind as a goal.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I mean, the baby cried, but got over it quickly. He was just SO upset that I grabbed him and told him he doesnt have to do it again. That may have been a rash decision on my part!!

But...I was not aware that you COULD decline it! I thought it was a requirement along with providing the birth certificates and attending the classes..... I can just decline it? And his iron was fine, btw....

Ok then. I remember being on WIC when my 17 year old was a baby, for probally all five years. We lived in a diffrent town then and the staff at WIC was great. It was mostly me feeling like a big old traitor, the way he cried was more than hurt, it was like, Oh I dont know, maybe Im being overdramatic, lol! wouldnt be the first time!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
It's been a long time since we used WIC (because DS is 10!) but I totally hear you about how condescending they are.

My WIC office couldn't wrap their minds about the fact that my son was on a special diet prescribed by his gastroenterologist -- they kept asking me why he wasn't having X or Y, and I'd tell them why it wasn't safe for him, and then they'd ask another version of the same question.

They also insisted on me taking nutrition classes, which were pretty bad to begin with, but were really pointless for us (e.g. don't fry your child's food is not neccessary advice, when the only thing my child is consuming or will consume for the next few years is prescription formula).

The thing that annoyed me the most, however, was that they made no accomodations for families with other committments. My WIC office was in the children's hospital -- I chose it because we were there several times a month, so I figured it would be easy, but they assigned you days according to your first initial of your last name, and my day was Tuesday which was not a day when any of his doctors worked, so my choices were to take off another day of work, or pay for the super expensive specialized formula myself. You'd think that they'd want to support parents working, since most of the families they serve are lower income (we were an exception, because DS at that point was technically a foster child, and because he needed the crazy expensive formula), but that didn't seem to cross their mind as a goal.

Ive worked with kids who need special formula and it takes practically an act of congress to get wic to pay for it. They do have a "one size fits all" mentality for sure!


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes it sucks and they treat you little you are an idiot...I guess it is because you are poor, poor = dumb, right?

I always did it. We needed the free food.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, the free food, thats what I keep coming back to!


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

we had the finger poke last week and my son seriously didnt even notice, I was holding him and thought 'oh...no...here we go' and braced myself for the scream and he didnt even flinch...or even look for that matter, he just chewed on his breadstick









also, my WIC office is wonderful...the lovely girl kept apologizing for all the dumb questions. She said 'sorry, i know...this is silly, I know youre a wonderful mom and he looks to be in great shape' awwww


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, its not the stick itself that bothers me so much as the fact that it seemed to REALLY traumatize my son! NOw, his little brother was over it adn back to playing in no time. Im not sure what the issue was but we had the poike six months ago at the initial and he was anticipating it and looking to me to protect him and I participated and I guess IM feeling like I betrayed him. I mean he was still sobbing out in teh waiting area ten min later and not the "im hurt" cry, but the "my heart is broken, the world is ending" cry iykwim


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
The thing that annoyed me the most, however, was that they made no accomodations for families with other committments. My WIC office was in the children's hospital -- I chose it because we were there several times a month, so I figured it would be easy, but they assigned you days according to your first initial of your last name, and my day was Tuesday which was not a day when any of his doctors worked, so my choices were to take off another day of work, or pay for the super expensive specialized formula myself. You'd think that they'd want to support parents working, since most of the families they serve are lower income (we were an exception, because DS at that point was technically a foster child, and because he needed the crazy expensive formula), but that didn't seem to cross their mind as a goal.

At our WIC office, the way you schedule an appointment is by calling the day before at 12:30pm. Trust me when I tell you, you just agree to whatever appointment time they tell you is available. If you call at 12:35, forget it, all the appointments are gone. If you call at 12:20, they won't even look at the system. This last time, I lost out on a whole month of benefits because I couldn't get an appointment, either because I was working and couldn't get on the phone at 12:30 exactly, didn't realize it was already 12:30 and forgot to call until 12:35, an appointment wasn't available at the time the next day that I would be available, etc. Seems like a dumb way to do appointments.

THEN, you get to spend three hours there the next day. It is ridiculous. Unfortunately, at least for us, it's a necessary evil, because the food is greatly needed in my house.

The last time we were there, the nurse decided that DS's head circumference was too small, and he was too tall for his weight. Then she handed me a referral letter, and I was told I had to take him to the ped (there's a space on the letter for the ped to write their notes). I told her we had JUST been at the ped not two weeks before for his well baby. Didn't matter. I told her she could pick up the phone and verify that we had just been there, and they had JUST said he was perfectly healthy. Didn't matter.

So we had to go back to the ped, with my 'note to the principal's office' (that's what it felt like!), who looked at his chart from the last time, reweighed and remeasured him, and wrote back that he was a perfectly healthy baby and smack in the 50th percentile for height and weight, and that his head circumference wasn't at 50, but wasn't anything to be alarmed about. Such a waste of my time.

RE: the finger poke...In our state, the finger poke only happens once a year. In a state where we used to live, it was a full vial of blood taken with a needle, not a simple finger poke.

If you know the tea is a hot button, don't mention it next time. I've found that most WIC people just want to say their piece, and if I don't argue, they don't argue back. When I have to write the foods down, I just pick out generic things that they have eaten for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack over the past 30 days, nothing that's at all not mainstream (although I got the 'never again' comment for letting my daughter have a corn dog. I'll never write it down again, but that doesn't mean she doesn't eat them.), and just let them say whatever they feel like they need to, and tune 'em out.

It's crazy the hoops that we jump through to get WIC, but to get food stamps only required me to go in twice (albeit for four hours the first day), no strange tests, just some paperwork and we're good for I don't even know how long. Certainly longer than 3 months.


----------



## angelapittman (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got on WIC about a month and a half ago. Luckily, the people at my WIC office were very nice and didn't make me feel inferior for needing the help.







You CAN decline the iron test. I did. I didn't want my baby, 2 year old, or myself to be pricked so I declined and that was that. Good luck and we are most definitely not stupid for getting WIC, I think it's a great resource!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

IMO, it was worth it. I hate the finger pokes too. But that is minimal compared to the benefit the kids get.

It sounds like your bigger problem is the WIC staff you're dealing with. I agree with whoever said just say "Yeah, yeah" and don't fight with them over stupid ideas. They aren't watching you at home. No need to tell them your kids have tea.
Our office is wonderful. We've never had a problem with them at all, and the staff are always very kind. There's also a public health office right down the hall, and when I've forgotten our dr's forms, they've always let me run down there, get the forms filled, and come back.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

my DD never flinched for the poke. I was totally shocked, because I was dreading it. If your family really needs WIC, then I guess it's worth it. Did she poke the side or the tip? Side has less nerve endings. It's only once a year, too. Because it is a state funded program they have standards they have to follow.

I have always had awesome workers. With my daughter, she needed Neocate, it was fairly easy to get it and that is a RX formula. I just brought in a note from her GI specialist.

I do think sometimes they assume ppl are ignorant, I have heard some of the ppl that are getting the benefits and they are not always the brightest bulbs. I think you have to remember what they deal with on a daily basis. Not an excuse, but it may help you understand them more.

Do I think their are workers that may have less than desireable ppl skills, absolutely, but I am just thankful for the program being there all together.

Sorry your experience was not great. It's hard to see your children in pain.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

I sit in the WIC waiting room once a year, since they use the same place for the ignorant noncompliant child-endangering nonvaxers (that would be me). As somebody who is outside of the situation a little bit, I really see both sides of the equation - disrespectful WIC workers who try to steamroll the moms' legitimate needs and concerns (won't weigh baby if she drops by with concerns about gaining but no appt, won't give an appt that doesn't clash with work schedule even when the mom has taken the trouble to firm up her schedule a MONTH in advance in order to be free for her appt), and then some of the conversations between the moms in the waiting room? They give me nightmares, seriously. A lot of those kids live in very unpleasant/dangerous environments, usually made that way by a seriously creepy boyfriend. If I worked there, I think I'd become some sort of paranoid freak who assumed that every woman I met was making horrible choices at home.

HOWEVER, I don't see how a poor attitude on the part of the employees improves anything. Women who are bullied and dissed at home don't need to get more of the same in a government office, and it seems like they always do!

Back on topic... WRT the fingerstick, I am pretty insistent about getting one whenever we have the opportunity, because borderline anemia runs in the family and if I need to up the amount of iron in our diet, then that's important information! My son is almost five now so we've had that conversation multiple times. Maybe the OP could try explaining the huge potential benefits of the test, and leave the "required" WIC element out of it completely? In the long term, the goal is to get her ds to be willing to give a little blood to people who have a legitimate interest in the the state of his health, and no matter how much of a jerk she's being, the WIC lady probably falls in that category.


----------



## ibbit (Jun 28, 2006)

I just had a pretty horrible experience at WIC. Unfortunately, we saw a different nutritionist than we usually see and she was terribly worried about my ds' growth. They measured him wrong so his length was way off (in fact if you took their measurement he lost 2.75 inches in 3 days since his dr's appt the Friday before). If I listened to this nutritionist I'd be feeding my nursing 1 year old, 3 meals a day, 2 snacks, and 24 ounces of cow's milk. Yeah right! I'll just go back to lieing to the WIC nutritionist, unless I get the one I like, who actually understands extended breastfeeding.

The problem with the finger prick is that it isn't accurate. There is no point to the finger prick because you could get a low reading when in fact your iron is fine or a fine reading when in fact your iron is low. Its a useless test.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

For us it is worth it, and I leave out any info they don't need to know. My local WIC "nutritionists" think I am crazy anyway. They are really nice here though and I have argued when the woman said my DD weighed 25 lbs-she weighed 20.5 lbs at like 10 months or something. I've just said that we just went to the dr and DD's iron is fine-they haven't even questioned it.

For me if we didn't get organic milk it probably would not be worth it, plus we get farmer's market vouchers in the summer and this fall they are changing the food available, to that you can get tofu for some of the cheese, brown rice, ww tortillas and fresh veggies. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha our wic office has went through there fair share of nutritionist. The last one told me that I needed to give my 18 month old an iron supplement because he was getting no iron whatsoever from breastmilk!!!! Are you kidding me? I just let it go in one ear and out the other. She got really mad when i told her i didnt give him juice and i wasnt planning on it. I fed him fresh fruit and veggies why on earth does he need a can of sugar??? Oh well shes long gone and our new one is very nice and helpful. All i can say is as much as it make you mad that cant force you to do anything just let it go in one ear out the other. Alot of my friends have dropped out for the reason of feeling like they have been talked down to. Maye you can talk to someone in the wic office about how she made you feel? If she has had other complaints then maybe they can understand? Our wic also gave us a free crib for joining PAT and they also give carseats too if someone needed them.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibbit* 
The problem with the finger prick is that it isn't accurate. There is no point to the finger prick because you could get a low reading when in fact your iron is fine or a fine reading when in fact your iron is low. Its a useless test.

She pricked my DD twice, because the first time came up anemic, and she wanted to make sure.

Because I was going back to the ped with DS anyway, I asked them to do a full blood workup on her, and she was in fact anemic. (Even the ped said she didn't LOOK anemic, didn't have any of the normal exterior signs, but I never would have known had they not done it in the first place.) A little prick, in the grand scheme of things, isn't that big of a deal.

That being said, the WIC nurse gave me iron drops that she wanted me to give to DD three times a day, and bring her back in a month to get stuck again. The ped told me to make her eat a bowl of Total and change her multivitamin to one with extra iron, and he'd test her in three months.

I also agree that some of the conversations I've overheard at WIC offices are a little concerning. I once overheard a mother of a tiny baby (MAYBE 6 weeks old) complaining that her checks did not include "fresh milk" because her daughter had been off formula and on "fresh milk" for over a month.


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlwaysByMySide* 

I also agree that some of the conversations I've overheard at WIC offices are a little concerning. I once overheard a mother of a tiny baby (MAYBE 6 weeks old) complaining that her checks did not include "fresh milk" because her daughter had been off formula and on "fresh milk" for over a month.









I Knew a girl That did this very thing! SHe also fed her 3 month old eggs and it was when it had a very high temp and didnt want to eat anything so she had the bright idea to do this!!! I used to work with her and she would call the store that we worked at to give her a gallon of milk because WIC would not!!! My friend went ahead and bought her one only for the reason if she didnt she wouldnt give the baby formula and the baby would probably go hungary. She actually let the milk set in the car overnight because she was to lazy to take it in the house!!!!! Also she gave her baby dr. pepper straight into its bottle at that age and no telling what else. I told WIC about it because i was very concerned about the baby. They said that they had 4 other complaints for her too!! She since then has had another baby and now is pregnant with her third and no longer has the first two thank goodness.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, perhaps that's where the nutritionists are really needed? Or perhaps some of them are so overwhelmed with the ignorance and bad choices they see that they can't switch gears and relax a little with moms who are obviously making good, healthy choices?

It's tough fighting against long held beliefs, or against ignorance. My parents have heard of everything from unset jello to spaghetti-o sauce in bottles for infants under 6 months.







: One of our neighbors would put that pink sweetened milk in a bottle for her 5 month old on a regular basis. At church I regularly see tiny babies being given juice in bottles.









If I were a WIC nutritionist and saw this day after day, I probably would also be guilty of being frustrated an annoyed, even with people who weren't doing wrong. I'm really grateful for our office. They seem to like me--might have something to do with my kids forms having "lentils" and "apples" as favorite foods.







And that I breastfeed for a long, long time.







: They definitely picked up on my middle son's low iron, but were never pushy about it. They just asked for the finger prick and gave me info on iron rich food every time we came in.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We got WIC while my husband was briefly unemployed, so my DD was about 21 months old at the time. Our WIC office had a nice staff and the other people seemed to be pretty normal moms. I didn't hear any awful stuff while waiting, but we only got it for about 6 months. They did offer V-8 juice which my DD drinks and I use in soup sometimes. My DH was the only person who would have drank regular fruit juice.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

the fingerpoke doesn't hurt that much. Ds didn't even cry. He did cry when she tried to get him to keep the bandaid on his finger, lol.

in the past, I have brought his iron results from ped to WIC or vice versa, to avoid having ti done twice. I haven't had any issues. i have bigger problems with the no vaxing, even though tha's not required. I understand the iron check....they offer you more iron rich foods if you are anemic, so that makes sense.

i try to keep in mind that i'm poor due to my own choices, and that whatever government help i am eligible for comes with a lot of bureacratic bull.








It is jsut more motivation to me to work hard and get off aid. I can't fight every battle.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

nah, not worth it (but, eh, we're vegan, so..)

and yes, you can refuse the poke..


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

You can decline anything...

To Whom It May Concern:

My family's religious beliefs prohibit us from using many modern medical tests such as blood tests, immunizations, x-rays, and most other invasive medical procedures. As such, we will be unable to provide you with an immunization record or iron level for our visits.

I am aware that according to WIC federal guidelines we may not qualify for WIC if our other medical and dietary factors are normal.

"Bloodwork Exemptions

Certain participants may be granted an exemption from the bloodwork requirement:

• Individuals whose religious beliefs prohibit the taking of blood (i.e., Jehovah's Witnesses, Christian Scientists, etc.)

• Applicants with chronic medical conditions such as hemophilia or AIDS, if their doctor documents that they are getting medical care, requests that you not do
additional blood tests, and provides bloodwork information periodically.

These cases must be documented and dealt with as follows:

• Explain to the applicant/participant the purpose of bloodwork and its use as a reason for certification. Let them know that they may not qualify for WIC if other medical and dietary factors are normal, since Hct,Hgb/FEP results will not be available. Document in the chart that you have provided this information.

• Document the reason for the absence of bloodwork in the participant chart.

• Assess anthropometric, dietary and medical information for nutritional risk
and conduct all other steps appropriate for certification"

Codes 99/99.9 - Allowable reasons for waiving bloodwork include the following and must be documented in the client's chart:
1. Infant is 6 months and blood work is waived to comply with CDC guidelines.
2. Applicants whose religious beliefs shall not allow them to have blood drawn.
3. Applicants with "life long" medical conditions such as hemophilia.
4. Applicants with a treatable skin disease or with a serious skin condition.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

it was for me.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

I am so grateful for our wic office here. They have been great.
In the previous town we live in we went on it right after my son was born, it was a huge hassle, and it was like the workers had no idea what to think of a 22 year old mom who was nursing. They were singing my praises, but it was too hard to get an appointment, such long waits, dirty waiting rooms, far from our house etc. At the time it wasn't worth it.

Now, we have a small office two minutes from home, there is never a wait. The ladies who work there are older and nice and i just shake my head "yeah , yeah" like an above poster, and get out of there as quick as possible. I have a hard time following nutrition advice from a person who recommends so much juice! I swear our freezer is always full , dh ends up drinking most of it instead of the kids.

In regards to the finger prick, the lady who did it to my kids the first time was so nice. she called it a red bubble, and made it seem like the coolest thing! They watched in awe as she made the red bubble appear on the tip of their fingers. It was great, now we only get the prick once a year. Worth it for how much we use it. If you are not comfortable having it done, refuse it.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 
At church I regularly see tiny babies being given juice in bottles.









In defense of this, I was told by my ped when DD1 was 6 weeks old to give her watered down apple juice. I am sure there are still plenty of peds out there giving crappy advise.


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

I work with WIC.

If you have had it done recently from a dr/lab (like the 1 yr test), you can show those results. In my clinic (IL), the workers tell people it's mandatory...I'm not sure how that's right though.

Honestly, the kiddos don't start getting upset with the finger poke - it's holding pressure on the finger afterwards that ticks them off! They use teeny tiny little one use thingies (I'm a social worker, not a nurse, LOL - no clue what they're called), and while some kids do get upset, the pain is over after the click.

I've had it done and I'm a massive baby. I didn't even feel it, but that stupid thing clicking scared me!

And, in defense of those nutritionists - they want so much to make a difference. We see babies with teeth rotting out of their head from juice in a bottle 24/7, severe obesity in little ones, children that smell like smoke and have a deep, hacking cough...it can be very easy to get "burnt out".

Plus, the federal guidelines are hard to manage - there are certain things they HAVE to talk about at those sessions. There are risk factors they HAVE to talk about, and they HAVE to make goals and whatnot.

One of those that REALLY ticks me off is that they HAVE to recommend a multivitamin for an exclusively bfd baby.








All of the nutritionists/nurses are CLC's who know better, but it's the guildelines they have to stick to. It seems like it's implying that bmilk isn't good enough...


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

We were told to apply for WIC while I was pregnant but after having a very bad experience with Medicaid many years ago we decided not to. Fortunately, we were in a position to not need it.

What I don't like about WIC and some other government programs is the control they need to exert over what you and your children eat. You can't get soy based formula etc and the entire process of needing your bank account information etc. was just too much for me. I don't like the idea of someone else telling me what's best for my child to eat and needing to follow their nutritional guidelines.

When I had to apply for medicaid after losing a job many years ago the woman at the medicaid office spoke to me like I was a 2 year old and actually told me where my first and last name should go. I understand some people need help with applications but there is a way to speak to everyone whether they need help or not.

I think a lot of gov't offices treat mothers like the woman giving her baby Dr. Pepper in a bottle. The assumptions, the attitude and the condescension leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.

That being said, I think it's a great program for moms who need it.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I have tried a couple of times to respond to this... If you need food, if you or your children are hungry, then yeah, WIC should be worth the finger stick. But if they aren't hungry, or if you don't need the extra food, then no, don't bother. I'm sorry, and maybe I'm getting jaded from working "in the system" but when a sad majority of parents have babies with bottles of the afformentioned Dr. Pepper/Juice/etc., when few are breast-feeding, or making concious helath choices, it is frustrating to read the "WIC doesn't do XYZ" type threads. No, it's not a perfect system by any means, and yes, they do tend to assume the worst, but reallly, it's not that awful, and you do get a lot of good, basic food. For FREE.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
I have tried a couple of times to respond to this... If you need food, if you or your children are hungry, then yeah, WIC should be worth the finger stick. But if they aren't hungry, or if you don't need the extra food, then no, don't bother. I'm sorry, and maybe I'm getting jaded from working "in the system" but when a sad majority of parents have babies with bottles of the afformentioned Dr. Pepper/Juice/etc., when few are breast-feeding, or making concious helath choices, it is frustrating to read the "WIC doesn't do XYZ" type threads. No, it's not a perfect system by any means, and yes, they do tend to assume the worst, but reallly, it's not that awful, and you do get a lot of good, basic food. For FREE.

I have been on WIC twice.. and yes .. both times .. it WAS that awful. Granted I was on it years ago but there was no breast feeding support, I lied through my teeth on all of those stupid "what did you eat yesterday" forms. Sitting in their office for hours upon hours upon hours just to get the coupons. Them never taking the time to mark in my file that while my last name might be spanish I don't speak a word of it, nor do I understand the thick thick accents of the Spanish speaking workers so please give me a worker that speaks English so I can understand my name when you call it. And the weighing of mom and making her feel like a 2 inch piece of dirt because gasp.. she hasn't lost enough weight 6 weeks after giving birth. That is what pissed me off the most. I don't tolerate anyone talking to me about my weight. They ALWAYS come across as if I am nothing but a fat slob and I tune them out. I hate WIC. As soon as I no longer needed formula with my oldest two I got off it because it wasn't worth the time, effort, or demoralization.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
I have tried a couple of times to respond to this... If you need food, if you or your children are hungry, then yeah, WIC should be worth the finger stick. But if they aren't hungry, or if you don't need the extra food, then no, don't bother. I'm sorry, and maybe I'm getting jaded from working "in the system" but when a sad majority of parents have babies with bottles of the afformentioned Dr. Pepper/Juice/etc., when few are breast-feeding, or making concious helath choices, it is frustrating to read the "WIC doesn't do XYZ" type threads. No, it's not a perfect system by any means, and yes, they do tend to assume the worst, but reallly, it's not that awful, and you do get a lot of good, basic food. For FREE.

I did say in my op that "I guess the simple answer is, it depends on how bad you need the free food". But its not that simple. Yeah, we really do need the help right now. It really DOES help...financially, having worked as an early childhood intervention worker for 11 years and worked closely with actual liscened dieticans (who dont exactly have high regard for the nutritionists at wic) I know about nutrition. Now, I do NOT expect them to know this about me or treat me special in any way. I just found it ironic that they threw such a hissy about tea when milk also blocks iron absorbtion and is in fact not really very good for you. But whatever.

My main issue was with the fingerpoke. Not because its a big deal in general. Im a little frustrated with all the responses that say "its just a little prick" and "no big deal" and "doesnt really hurt" becuase, and maybe the fault is mine for not communicating this clearly, the issue I have specifically is that my four year old, for whatever reason, was extremely, extremely, very, above and beyond what was appropriate, totally over the top, traumatized by it. My question was more, even though the free food is a huge help to us right now, is it worth this trauma to my child? If they had both just cried a little at the pain the got over it, like my youngest, I wouldnt have given it a second thought.

And there really isnt an answer. As I said, the simple answer is "depends on how bad you need the food". The complicated reality is, how do you weight that need against the emotional needs of a chid that seems overly affected in a negative way by this, for whatever the reason?

And I too have spent the last 11 years working with children, ages three and under, and mothers and families. Some great, some not so great. Ive also seen a lot, cry it out, spanking, ignoring the screaming baby all nnight so you can sleep, etc. But what bothers me even more is the attitude of some of my colluages, us, the "experts", the judgement Ive heard, the jumping to the worse conclusions etc. How can you help someone if you disdain them so? Maybe the mom with the dr.pepper in the bottle truly doesnt know better, all her siblings and nieces and nephews were brought up that way and seem fine. Sure, its frustrating, aggravating etc but if she loves the baby, then everything else can be worked on.

But I digress.

Yes, Im grateful for the free food, I know its free and I know thier frustrations. That still doesnt excuse disrespectful behavior. Besides, what if I was a dr. pepper in the bottle mom? TAlking down to me sure wouldnt make me listen to you, kwim? Catch more flys with sugar and all that.... but I know burnout is high, I get that.

But back to the original point, I know its FREE, I dont mean to be ungrateful, but my childs mentalhealth means more to me and I dont want to choose between the two! If it were a procedure he truly needed for his health, than that would outweigh his fear of needles. I have been anemic at times in my life and I know a LOT about it, way more than they ever told me at wic in fact so we're good!

eta: I hate being made to feel like I should just be grateful for handouts and therefore have no right to any complaints or disagreements at all, it implies that I am less than. I happen to have a college degree and full time job and am a studen on top of that, going back for my masters and hopefully a higher paying career! But its not just the random wic worker, I often get attitude from the grocery clerk or the people in line behind me. I know when someone thinks Im a lazy slob of a worthless wellfare mom and it is humiliating to the max to need/use the help. I absolutely wouldnt if we didnt really need it, just becuase I cant stand the embarrassment. The card invariably wont work and a manager has to come and it ties up the whole line and people behind me are rolling thier eyes and I know what they think. Although, even if I had no college degree or job, I still should not be made to feel that way. This isnt directed at any of you guys posting here, just an observation about the way people percieve those who did recieve some assistance in general.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbailey* 
You can't get soy based formula etc and the entire process of needing your bank account information etc. was just too much for me.

I'm on food stamps and WIC, and my kids are covered by Medicaid, and I've never given out my bank account information. WIC doesn't care what's in your bank account, they care how much income you have. For food stamps, they asked me how much was in my bank accounts, but I didn't have to give them anything further.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
my four year old, for whatever reason, was extremely, extremely, very, above and beyond what was appropriate, totally over the top, traumatized by it.

My almost four year old would have been the same. We've had ridiculously traumatizing simple doctors appointments, so Huge







.
Because my son is like such, no - it would not be worth it to me. In fact, its not. Our family qualifies, but we do not use WIC because of this very thing. I posted about this somewhere on here about a year ago, when we went in for our initial appointment - awful worker, terrible advice, hasty & pushy with child. She was impatient & unwilling to give my son the time/room he needed to ease into things.

So its free, but the cost was far too high.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
I did say in my op that "I guess the simple answer is, it depends on how bad you need the free food". But its not that simple. Yeah, we really do need the help right now. It really DOES help...financially, having worked as an early childhood intervention worker for 11 years and worked closely with actual liscened dieticans (who dont exactly have high regard for the nutritionists at wic) I know about nutrition. Now, I do NOT expect them to know this about me or treat me special in any way. I just found it ironic that they threw such a hissy about tea when milk also blocks iron absorbtion and is in fact not really very good for you. But whatever.

My main issue was with the fingerpoke. Not because its a big deal in general. Im a little frustrated with all the responses that say "its just a little prick" and "no big deal" and "doesnt really hurt" becuase, and maybe the fault is mine for not communicating this clearly, the issue I have specifically is that my four year old, for whatever reason, was extremely, extremely, very, above and beyond what was appropriate, totally over the top, traumatized by it. My question was more, even though the free food is a huge help to us right now, is it worth this trauma to my child? If they had both just cried a little at the pain the got over it, like my youngest, I wouldnt have given it a second thought.

And there really isnt an answer. As I said, the simple answer is "depends on how bad you need the food". The complicated reality is, how do you weight that need against the emotional needs of a chid that seems overly affected in a negative way by this, for whatever the reason?

And I too have spent the last 11 years working with children, ages three and under, and mothers and families. Some great, some not so great. Ive also seen a lot, cry it out, spanking, ignoring the screaming baby all nnight so you can sleep, etc. But what bothers me even more is the attitude of some of my colluages, us, the "experts", the judgement Ive heard, the jumping to the worse conclusions etc. How can you help someone if you disdain them so? Maybe the mom with the dr.pepper in the bottle truly doesnt know better, all her siblings and nieces and nephews were brought up that way and seem fine. Sure, its frustrating, aggravating etc but if she loves the baby, then everything else can be worked on.

But I digress.

Yes, Im grateful for the free food, I know its free and I know thier frustrations. That still doesnt excuse disrespectful behavior. Besides, what if I was a dr. pepper in the bottle mom? TAlking down to me sure wouldnt make me listen to you, kwim? Catch more flys with sugar and all that.... but I know burnout is high, I get that.

But back to the original point, I know its FREE, I dont mean to be ungrateful, but my childs mentalhealth means more to me and I dont want to choose between the two! If it were a procedure he truly needed for his health, than that would outweigh his fear of needles. I have been anemic at times in my life and I know a LOT about it, way more than they ever told me at wic in fact so we're good!

*eta: I hate being made to feel like I should just be grateful for handouts and therefore have no right to any complaints or disagreements at all, it implies that I am less than. I happen to have a college degree and full time job and am a studen on top of that, going back for my masters and hopefully a higher paying career! But its not just the random wic worker, I often get attitude from the grocery clerk or the people in line behind me. I know when someone thinks Im a lazy slob of a worthless wellfare mom and it is humiliating to the max to need/use the help. I absolutely wouldnt if we didnt really need it, just becuase I cant stand the embarrassment. The card invariably wont work and a manager has to come and it ties up the whole line and people behind me are rolling thier eyes and I know what they think. Although, even if I had no college degree or job, I still should not be made to feel that way. This isnt directed at any of you guys posting here, just an observation about the way people percieve those who did recieve some assistance in general*.


I'm on welfare. I'm not embarrassed. I don't have a college degree, although I am educated and I don't have a job. Those ppl rolling their eyes behind you, would be the same ones complaining for anything. Anyone who lumps all ppl who receive state funded assistance in a group like that is not anyone I would really care to listen to anyway.

The two NICE men that made my babies with me and walked out on us work, they pay taxes, they are paying my share with their taxes for my milk/eggs/cheese and my welfare benefits will eventually come directly from THEM (their paychecks). Don't worry about that. Ppl can be very silly sometimes.

As for the finger poke, you can use a religious exemption for it if you feel it is traumazing your child. Big hugs to you mama. It's hard.


----------



## bramblevine (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
I said yes, I know that tanic acid blocks iron absobtion, thats why we have water with meals. Tea also has lots of antioxidens and is in fact one of the superfoods. But its just ironic becuase guess what? *MILK also blocks iron absorbtion but you just gave me 9 free gallons of that!*









:


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
You can decline anything...

You always have such helpful posts about this. Thanks


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey, the finger poke is less traumatic than what htey do at the ped. I thnk its worth knowing that baby's iron levels are good.

I agree about them talking down to you. YOu might as well get used to the fact, that in this country (US) if you are poor, you are also stupid. Its even worse when you try to use the wic checks. People are pretty condescending.

Wic has improved though. For eg, you can get any kind of fruit or vegetable (Gd forbid, even organic)

The people at my office are pretty good, and were crucial in breastfeeding support (no, i cannot afford a lactation consultant) I am grateful to and respectful of them for that.
Maya


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

I think WIC is a fantastic organization for families in need (and we are right now), and I understand that the workers deal with frustrating, uneducated and probably irritating moms all day. _However,_ accepting aid is humbling enough for me that the crappy attitudes of those workers doesn't do anything but make me feel worse about it all.
I'm 39 weeks pregnant (with my first) and I just signed up for WIC last week. DH was laid off in November and we thought it would end up being a lot more temporary than it's turned out, so we're just now running low on cash. As soon as I signed in for my appointment, I was lectured for over 5 minutes about the irresponsibility of my waiting until 38 weeks to apply. When I was finally "allowed" to speak, the woman just couldn't understand that we didn't *NEED* the help until now. Yes, my husband's unemployment benefits have qualified us since November, but we had emergency money, and I'm not one to take more than I need from anyone.
The lactation consultant just loved me to pieces because I am planning to EBF, and I've educated myself pretty well.
The nutritionist, however, was a total flipping nightmare. She basically spent 25 minutes telling me how fat and stupid I am. Because I was "so overweight" before pregnancy, I should have only gained 15lbs at 38 weeks. For the record, I'm 5'5" and I weighed 130lbs pre-pregnancy. I've gained 30lbs now at 39 weeks. I am obviously a beast.








She then went on to tell me that I'm "really going to have to diet as soon as that baby comes." Really? A breastfeeding woman should be dieting? Apparently, yes. And I should stick to 1,300-1,400 calories per day, nevermind that BFing alone burns 500 calories, and that the minimum number of net calories any woman should consume in a day is 1,200. Pish posh.


----------



## koalove (Apr 18, 2007)

without reading all the posts~ i have always declined the iron test. they "punish" us by making us come in every month to pick up the vouchers instead of giving us 3 mos. at a time, but beyond that, no big deal. if they did require it though, we probably wouldnt do it. seriously, we eat the cheese, and sometimes the juice (though a jug lasts us about a month) but thats about it. our hens give us eggs, we dont drink milk, i want organic peanutbutter, and all the cereal has sugar in it so we dont eat that. and WATCH OUT for the rice krispies, they put a nasty chemical in the packaging to preserve freshness and it does get in the food. so i guess if i were you, would refuse it, and see what they say. as far as the nutritionist goes, i get it. they do tend to think low income=stupid but i tend to be really really clear with them about our eating habits and i dont take the pressure. im taking a nutrition class currently from a woman who works for wic and ive spoken to her about it and she says that while some of us do know how to eat healthy etc. most people they see dont. i guess i believe it because in the hour i sat in the wic office last mth, i saw kids drinking soda, eating tons of oreos, and a mother shoving goldfish crackers in her 6 month olds mouth (though the baby clearly didnt want it!) so i dont know, bottom line, ide refuse the test and see what they say.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks... I hope it was helpful.


----------



## Rosebud1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmm... I went off WIC (after benefitting from the help of their excellent lactation consultant) because most of the coupons were for low nutritional quality processed food. I don't even remember any vouchers for fresh fruit and vegetables. Do vouchers vary from state to state? Can I get organic food via vouchers? I have also never heard of the farmers market vouchers -- are they available everywhere? I live in northern California.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koalove* 
without reading all the posts~ i have always declined the iron test. they "punish" us by making us come in every month to pick up the vouchers instead of giving us 3 mos. at a time, but beyond that, no big deal.

FYI - they used to do that to us as well (for not vaccinating), until I brought in a printed out religious exemption to put in the chart. Just telling them that we had a religious exemption wasn't enough; they needed it in writing. (Of course, they didn't bother to tell me that that's all they needed.)

They can't punish you, it is considered religious discrimination.


----------



## angelapittman (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosebud1* 
Hmmm... I went off WIC (after benefitting from the help of their excellent lactation consultant) because most of the coupons were for low nutritional quality processed food. I don't even remember any vouchers for fresh fruit and vegetables. Do vouchers vary from state to state? Can I get organic food via vouchers? I have also never heard of the farmers market vouchers -- are they available everywhere? I live in northern California.

I was curious about vouchers for fruits and vegetables too...here in Oregon, I can only get milk, cheese, juice, pb, eggs, and since I'm one of the rare moms breastfeeding, I also get carrots and tuna. But it says in the info pamphlet you CAN'T get organic. WIC is helpful but has so many limits. Luckily, the lady at our office told me in August, they will be cutting down on the juice (we are allowed like SIX containers a month!) and substituting in more fresh fruits







She told me they are overhauling WIC, as it hadn't been looked at or changed in 30 years!


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

The food package you get is based on the state that you live in.

In TN, we get (non-organic) carrots if you're breastfeeding only. After that, no fruits or veggies.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.fns.usda.gov/wic/benefits...es/foodpkg.htm

These are the new guidlines that will be phased in THIS year.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

recently (nak) they have added a $5 or $10 voucher of any type of fruit or vegetable (except ppotatoes).

Btw, i think theres a big corperation push behind wic to get rid of products that arent selling well. For eg, since 2009, you can get baby food-gerber, and beech nut, but not earthbest, even though its the same price. ...


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

LOL, then, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that I just got my vouchers for the next three months a couple of weeks ago, and TN hasn't implemented any changes. I'm guessing they'll wait until August, since that's apparently the last month to do the phase-in. All of mine are the same as they have been, with no fruits or veggies. And we've never been able to get baby food, just baby cereal.

I still want to live in Vermont, where they get their stuff delivered to their door!


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bezark* 
I think WIC is a fantastic organization for families in need (and we are right now), and I understand that the workers deal with frustrating, uneducated and probably irritating moms all day. _However,_ accepting aid is humbling enough for me that the crappy attitudes of those workers doesn't do anything but make me feel worse about it all.
I'm 39 weeks pregnant (with my first) and I just signed up for WIC last week. DH was laid off in November and we thought it would end up being a lot more temporary than it's turned out, so we're just now running low on cash. As soon as I signed in for my appointment, I was lectured for over 5 minutes about the irresponsibility of my waiting until 38 weeks to apply. When I was finally "allowed" to speak, the woman just couldn't understand that we didn't *NEED* the help until now. Yes, my husband's unemployment benefits have qualified us since November, but we had emergency money, and I'm not one to take more than I need from anyone.
The lactation consultant just loved me to pieces because I am planning to EBF, and I've educated myself pretty well.
The nutritionist, however, was a total flipping nightmare. She basically spent 25 minutes telling me how fat and stupid I am. Because I was "so overweight" before pregnancy, I should have only gained 15lbs at 38 weeks. For the record, I'm 5'5" and I weighed 130lbs pre-pregnancy. I've gained 30lbs now at 39 weeks. I am obviously a beast.








She then went on to tell me that I'm "really going to have to diet as soon as that baby comes." Really? A breastfeeding woman should be dieting? Apparently, yes. And I should stick to 1,300-1,400 calories per day, nevermind that BFing alone burns 500 calories, and that the minimum number of net calories any woman should consume in a day is 1,200. Pish posh.









IM sorry, 130 lbs at 5'5'' is overweight? UM NO. Her caloric analysis is bull. your fine. Don't listen to that woman. I would lodge a formal complaint against her.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just wanted to chime in and say that everyone at my WIC office is WONDERFUL!! Like any government program, they have a lot of rules they have to follow and things that they are required to say/do. It makes me sad that so many here have been treated so rudely though, there is no excuse for that! For a program that is so huge and tries to do so much, it certainly is far from perfect - but I have seen with my own eyes the good that our program does in our community, so for that I am thankful! Hopefully the new changes coming this year will make it better.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contactmaya* 
recently (nak) they have added a $5 or $10 voucher of any type of fruit or vegetable (except ppotatoes).

Btw, i think theres a big corperation push behind wic to get rid of products that arent selling well. For eg, since 2009, you can get baby food-gerber, and beech nut, but not earthbest, even though its the same price. ...

I think it is whatever company they have a contract with. For instance, when my oldest was a baby we got Simlac formula. When my 10 year old was a baby it was Enfamile. There were five years difference between the two.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

The WIC office here is nice if a little misinformed. They honestly love the children that come in and want to help, they just don't have the information. I'm constantly giving them breastfeeding information because so few women breastfeed. They are really open to new information and different parenting styles. My oldest daughter loves going to their office because the receptionist will sit and play with her while I'm in the meeting. As for the finger poke I would probably ask for it anyway. Im family has a real problem with anemia, I'm almost always borderline. I have to keep an eye on it otherwise it could lead to problems.

As for what food you get it varies. Here we can get organic milk. We also get fruit, vegetables, cereal, cheese, juice, baby food (when DD2 is 6 months), tuna, bread or rice and beans or peanut butter. I hardly ever use all the milk or any of the juice or cereal but I give it to the missionaries from my church (From what Ive been told by the woman I see if the budgeting over here is done differently, its not by how many people in the program but by what vouchers they use. So if you don't redeem everything on the voucher it can mess with their budget).

eta: About the weight Id honestly tell them if they aren't a doctor they need to be quiet. They know nothing how much you "should" or "shouldn't" weigh really. If there was an honestly problem your doctor would have broached it with you.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

It seems unfair to me that the OP's concern about her DCs reaction to the finger poke was minimized. Yes, it is "just a poke" -- but different kids are traumatized by different things, and we should be empowering each other to stand up for our kids needs. And giving sympathy when we make choices that obviously weren't best for our kids.

I had a similar experience with DD1 and the travelling dental clinic. There is no dentist within an hour drive that will take medicaid, and we were happy to have the opportunity to have her teeth checked out. But she freaked, and I made the bad decision to hold her mouth open so the dentist could get a peek. I was genuinely concerned about her teeth, and felt pressured by lack of time and access. It was not a good choice for her, even though she was not physically hurt because I was gently restraining her. I did feel angry later at the dentist because it was he who suggested it, and the whole atmosphere was one of "get this kid to open her mouth, or obviously you're an inept parent." I think, in cases like this, those in positions of power (such as this dentist and the WIC folks) need to be very careful about letting the parents truly make decisions for the welfare of their children.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ixia* 
My almost four year old would have been the same. We've had ridiculously traumatizing simple doctors appointments, so Huge







.
Because my son is like such, no - it would not be worth it to me. In fact, its not. Our family qualifies, but we do not use WIC because of this very thing. I posted about this somewhere on here about a year ago, when we went in for our initial appointment - awful worker, terrible advice, hasty & pushy with child. She was impatient & unwilling to give my son the time/room he needed to ease into things.

So its free, but the cost was far too high.











Thank you, yes, this is exactly how I was feeling about it!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMindedMomma* 
I'm on welfare. I'm not embarrassed. I don't have a college degree, although I am educated and I don't have a job. Those ppl rolling their eyes behind you, would be the same ones complaining for anything. Anyone who lumps all ppl who receive state funded assistance in a group like that is not anyone I would really care to listen to anyway.

The two NICE men that made my babies with me and walked out on us work, they pay taxes, they are paying my share with their taxes for my milk/eggs/cheese and my welfare benefits will eventually come directly from THEM (their paychecks). Don't worry about that. Ppl can be very silly sometimes.

As for the finger poke, you can use a religious exemption for it if you feel it is traumazing your child. Big hugs to you mama. It's hard.

Yes, you are right, and it doesnt matter anyway what complete strangers think of me. I know that intellectually, I still get embarrassed when the entire line comes to a halt because the registers dont seem to want to take wic. FWIW, that only happens at walmart and I just quit shopping there. Brookshires lets you run everything through at once and the machine automatically sorts it, slide the wic card, then slide the foodstamp card the slide the debit card for whatevers left, no problems, no issues and the cashier, sacker, managers are always nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contactmaya* 
Hey, the finger poke is less traumatic than what htey do at the ped. I thnk its worth knowing that baby's iron levels are good.

I agree about them talking down to you. YOu might as well get used to the fact, that in this country (US) if you are poor, you are also stupid. Its even worse when you try to use the wic checks. People are pretty condescending.

Wic has improved though. For eg, you can get any kind of fruit or vegetable (Gd forbid, even organic)

The people at my office are pretty good, and were crucial in breastfeeding support (no, i cannot afford a lactation consultant) I am grateful to and respectful of them for that.
Maya


Seirously, we get NO fruit or veggies. We get: milk, eggs, cheese, juice, ceral beans and peanut butter and it specifries NO ORGANIC!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bezark* 
I think WIC is a fantastic organization for families in need (and we are right now), and I understand that the workers deal with frustrating, uneducated and probably irritating moms all day. _However,_ accepting aid is humbling enough for me that the crappy attitudes of those workers doesn't do anything but make me feel worse about it all.
I'm 39 weeks pregnant (with my first) and I just signed up for WIC last week. DH was laid off in November and we thought it would end up being a lot more temporary than it's turned out, so we're just now running low on cash. As soon as I signed in for my appointment, I was lectured for over 5 minutes about the irresponsibility of my waiting until 38 weeks to apply. When I was finally "allowed" to speak, the woman just couldn't understand that we didn't *NEED* the help until now. Yes, my husband's unemployment benefits have qualified us since November, but we had emergency money, and I'm not one to take more than I need from anyone.
The lactation consultant just loved me to pieces because I am planning to EBF, and I've educated myself pretty well.
The nutritionist, however, was a total flipping nightmare. She basically spent 25 minutes telling me how fat and stupid I am. Because I was "so overweight" before pregnancy, I should have only gained 15lbs at 38 weeks. For the record, I'm 5'5" and I weighed 130lbs pre-pregnancy. I've gained 30lbs now at 39 weeks. I am obviously a beast.








She then went on to tell me that I'm "really going to have to diet as soon as that baby comes." Really? A breastfeeding woman should be dieting? Apparently, yes. And I should stick to 1,300-1,400 calories per day, nevermind that BFing alone burns 500 calories, and that the minimum number of net calories any woman should consume in a day is 1,200. Pish posh.









Wow, good thing you are educated about it or she could have really seriously undermined not just your self esteem but your childs health. Dieting while breastfeeding is a big no no! Ive actually heard women say they chose not to bf becuase it keeps you about 10lbos heavier. In our weight obsessed culture, this is just so wrong that she would do that!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donutmolly* 
It seems unfair to me that the OP's concern about her DCs reaction to the finger poke was minimized. Yes, it is "just a poke" -- but different kids are traumatized by different things, and we should be empowering each other to stand up for our kids needs. And giving sympathy when we make choices that obviously weren't best for our kids.

I had a similar experience with DD1 and the travelling dental clinic. There is no dentist within an hour drive that will take medicaid, and we were happy to have the opportunity to have her teeth checked out. But she freaked, and I made the bad decision to hold her mouth open so the dentist could get a peek. I was genuinely concerned about her teeth, and felt pressured by lack of time and access. It was not a good choice for her, even though she was not physically hurt because I was gently restraining her. I did feel angry later at the dentist because it was he who suggested it, and the whole atmosphere was one of "get this kid to open her mouth, or obviously you're an inept parent." I think, in cases like this, those in positions of power (such as this dentist and the WIC folks) need to be very careful about letting the parents truly make decisions for the welfare of their children.

This happened to my oldest child when he was three and we had medicade. There was actually a story on the news the other day, so my mom tells me, about medicade dentists not letting parents inwith kids and strapping kids down etc. she was horrified, but for it is standard practice and has been for years. My kids current dentist is wonderful and fourtuantely I have more resources now that I did then, we drive an hour away to see her.


----------



## otterdaughter (Mar 30, 2009)

I worked for WIC a while back. I don't know if it's changed much in the 15 years or so it's been, but back then the folks working there were a bunch of crunchy mamas from La Leche League. So maybe it's just a toss-up what kind of people you're going to have to deal with. I know I would have been overjoyed to find a bf mama that didn't want to subject her child to an iron stick. Looking back, the people working there were the ones trying to get folks to bf and do gentle guidance, etc. and the people getting the services were not always so keen on it. I hope you'll find a kindred spirit if you keep going back.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 
We declined the iron test. They didn't have a problem with us declining. Maybe the rules are different in your state, but it also sounds like you had a pretty dorky nutritionist.

This kinda I agreed (or rather didn't fuss) at them doing the iron test ONCE as a diabetic me getting my finger pricked is jsut something I already do 10 times a day







DD seen me do it so much it doesn't bug her.. but them no more they had it on record we were fine leave us alone. We were never harrased after that. When we first did WIC it was honestly how we ate







as we had serious issues getting properly approved through DES for FS. (hard time weve luckily have overcome)

Deanna


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlwaysByMySide* 
I'm on food stamps and WIC, and my kids are covered by Medicaid, and I've never given out my bank account information. WIC doesn't care what's in your bank account, they care how much income you have. For food stamps, they asked me how much was in my bank accounts, but I didn't have to give them anything further.

Thanks Always. My girlfriend told me she had to give her bank account info. We're in NY. I don't know if state laws apply or if she was just mistaken.


----------

